# Orbit Catch Cups mL to inches explained



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8obEvidXAs[/media]


----------



## cjac9 (Sep 26, 2020)

Hi Tommy,
I've been binging your YouTube videos recently.

Down here in San Antonio, TX I still need to water a few times a month even though it's December! I just ordered the catch cans you use and I've already been using the H20-6. Good to know it's an efficient one on the small and large settings.

Have you made your spreadsheets available anywhere online? The conversion one for the catch cans would be great to have as a reference.

Texas A&M makes catch cans that have inches and mL but they're out of stock at the moment so I went ahead and snagged the Orbit ones.

Thanks again for all the time and energy you've put into this. Very helpful!

Chris


----------

